# Denison cradle hack



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

took some extra parts I had around and made a dock for a friend
it charges and has "line out" functions
its designed to hang on the wall like a picture right next to her wall mounted "slimline" home sterio


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Denison cradle hack (VReihenmotor6)*

Whateva whatya on bro. Mail me some, looks psychedellic
Awesome, "a brotha from anotha motha" to quote from a flight sim
forum.
Keep it up, you may be working for OCC soon


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Denison cradle hack (Kandiru)*








For creativity…


----------

